#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  << De Spelregels van het forum >>

## admin

Geachte deelnemer van de J&H Licht en Geluid fora.

Nieuwe gebruikers krijgen voordat ze een nieuwe profiel aanmaken de spelregels te zien.
Deze dient men voor akkoord te bevestigen alvorens er deelgenomen kan worden aan de verschillende discussies. 

Aangezien de meeste van jullie al langere tijd al een profiel hebben is bovenstaande nooit van toepassing geweest. 

Iedere deelnemer  dat actief blijft op de fora - word geacht kennis te hebben genomen van deze spelregels en is hier dus mee akkoord. Mocht je niet akkoord gaan met deze spelregels dan kun je een verzoek indienen om je te laten verwijderen.

Stuur dit verzoek naar forum@licht-geluid.nl


Forum administrator J&H Licht en Geluid

----------

